# Thoroughly Modern Millie, elevator simulation



## cb668 (Dec 2, 2009)

we are building an elevator for modern millie. how can we make it appear to be moving.


----------



## thatactorguy (Dec 2, 2009)

A couple of things come to mind: 1) Have a scrolling device behind the elevator with the "floors" scrolling up or down (I don't know the show), or 2) if you can do a rear projection, the floors could move via film or computer animation. 

I'm glad you're not trying to rig the elevator itself to move! Nobody here will touch that. It's much too dangerous, and seriously violates CB's TOS. Best of luck!


----------



## MarshallPope (Dec 3, 2009)

We did Millie last year. We actually built a working elevator, but a few of the other ideas mentioned included:

An old-fashioned floor dial thing above the elevator where the needle would rise as they start tapping.

Lighting tricks, such as having a spot above the elevator area and have the iris widen or close to suggest movement.

Maybe you could build an elevator front so that they would start tapping, the doors would close in front of them, then they would somehow get out of sight backstage and the elevator could then be flown out.


----------



## Soxred93 (Dec 3, 2009)

We did this a couple of years ago. You don't really need to get a dial, or a moving platform, or any of that jazz to get the idea of an elevator. All you need is doors that slide in and out of the wall by themselves, and people will get the idea. 

We built two empty doorways in the flats. On the back side, we put a track on which the doors would slide. The styrofoam doors were fitted with 2 wheels on the top which ran along the track. This made them slide. We then ran a fairly simple rope system which would open the doors as you pulled on one rope, and closed as you pulled on another. 

If you need clarification, just ask!


----------



## Smcl001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Have a bake sale to funding FOY or D2 or any local flying co. to come in and set it up. 


I have done the elevator floor number display set up. Just a quick prop mock up, luan faced light box with the numbers jigged. It did the job, but I would have much rather of had them move.


----------



## shiben (Dec 3, 2009)

Making the number move use a large dial with an arrow on a servo or some indexing motor, have it move occasionally and point to a new number. That said, I like the door idea best because it keeps it simple and requires maybe 20 min. to build and another 20 to paint, and wont cost your firstborn like calling FOY in would.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Dec 3, 2009)

We did the door thing back in high school. My memory of it is foggy but I seem to remember that periodically it would stop and the doors would open revealing a new floor and some dancers would get on or off. Then again it might have been "How to Succeed in Business Without Really Trying". The shows all blur together after a while.


----------



## MarshallPope (Dec 4, 2009)

If using the dial idea, there is really no need for a motor or anything. The actors will have just steeped into the elevator. There is nothing to stop them from doing a little bit of work for once and pulling a string or whatnot to move the dial.


----------



## scenerymaker (Dec 5, 2009)

MarshallPope said:


> ...actors ...doing a little bit of work for once...



I can't believe I read that!


----------



## Naguarote (Feb 28, 2011)

Soxred93 said:


> We did this a couple of years ago. You don't really need to get a dial, or a moving platform, or any of that jazz to get the idea of an elevator. All you need is doors that slide in and out of the wall by themselves, and people will get the idea.
> 
> We built two empty doorways in the flats. On the back side, we put a track on which the doors would slide. The styrofoam doors were fitted with 2 wheels on the top which ran along the track. This made them slide. We then ran a fairly simple rope system which would open the doors as you pulled on one rope, and closed as you pulled on another.
> 
> If you need clarification, just ask!


 
I've been asked by small community theater troupe to build an elevator door. Do you happen to have any diagrams that you'd be willing to share? I'm specially interested in the rope system.


----------



## Footer (Mar 1, 2011)

Naguarote said:


> I've been asked by small community theater troupe to build an elevator door. Do you happen to have any diagrams that you'd be willing to share? I'm specially interested in the rope system.


 
Rig it the same way you rig a traveler track. See the backstage handbook for more info, it has a good diagram on how to do it.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Mar 1, 2011)

If your elevator doors aren't too heavy, a domestic string-operated curtain track works fine - we did this on a production of _How to Succeed_ and built the whole thing into a flat which then flew. The domestic tracks generally come already strung, so all you have to do is figure out how to attach the doors to the hooks. Lightweight doors are the key though!


----------



## CrisCole (Mar 1, 2011)

When we did a Bill of One Acts, there was a bit where people would get on an elevator and ride it up, each group stopping, and getting off onto different floors.

We had three flats. One was the 'back' of the elevator, and two were the doors. The two 'doors' were flies. The 'doors' opened, and eight actors walked into the elevator, and the doors closed. 

The actors then went around the back of the flat, and climbed a ladder to the 'floor' they were supposed to be on. The first one climbed a ladder to a platform 4' off the ground, and the 'doors', which were actually flies latched together, went up 4'. The actors climbed off the ladder and onto the platform.

It went on until the eighth person was at the top of the the theatre on a flybridge. 

It was a really neat effect, and very safe.


----------

